# Need advice regarding babies



## amanda73 (Jul 12, 2014)

Gemma has had her second litter, we noticed that she
Ha ,moved all of the babies out of the nest
Except one so I put it back wit the rest the morning
I heard her in the nest nd she has put the
One that I had put back with the rest back
In the nest by its self,
Why, I don't know what is going on or what
To do now????
The babies are 9 days old


----------



## xColdBones (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm not too sure but I would say the mother is rejecting that baby. I'm not an expert but it looks obvious if the mother won't move that baby, and if you do move her with the others, she moves it away.


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

This forum does not condone breeding your rats.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Dont know much about it, but that baby may have something wrong with it( maybe sickly or internally)or something which is why she is rejecting that paticular one. Mothers sense things with their babies.But that is just a guess, I dont have experience with litters. Is she just moving it? Is she still taking care of it?

Watch it closely and make sure she is taking care of it, if shes not, then you will have to step in and do it otherwise it will have no chance. (Which im sure you already knew that)I would keep placing it with the rest. Is it nursing?


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Sometimes the mom will start to except them, sometimes not. ( I am only giving advice from the experience that my dad was a bird breeder for 20 yrs, so I dont know if this applies to rats)


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

Does it have a milk band?


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

That being said she is most likely rejecting the baby I would check for a milk band on the baby if there is none I would separate her right away and start feeding and taking care of her yourself if there is a milk band then I would watch for a day or two(unless the baby seems weak) to see if she is actually taking care of the baby if not then do the same as I said before.

These were both accidental breeding's right? because you can't talk about intentionally breeding your rats on this forum and if you don't know this stuff you shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Obviously if she's not taking care of it, you will need a heating pad, formula and stimulate it to urinate and defecate very frequently.


----------

